# ORGASM during the TWW and still got a BFP!, anyone?



## cancerlib

Hi Preggo MOMs,
:flower:
How are u enjoying ur pregnancy? Am in my TWW and i had an orgasm last night, am so scared. Have heard that the contractions during the orgasm affects egg from implanting, some even said it leads to CP
:dohh:.
Am hoping some people in here had an orgasm during the 2WW and still went on to get a BFP:shrug:
TIA


----------



## Olivette

From what I understand, orgasming during sex can help relax the muscles around the cervix which can lead to helping the conceiving process. I did some research on this before I got my BFP, as I wanted to know whether I HAD to orgasm in order to successfully conceive, and no, you don't need too. So i think orgasming in the TWW is perfectly safe. :) x


----------



## schnoogles

Hi, try not to worry too much. I did during TWW and got my BFP. I have never heard that it is a problem


----------



## 3rdtimearound

Try not to worry - I always have an O when we BD (normally 2) and we did during the TWW... and here I am... But now I've got my :bfp: I'm scared to 'do it' again... DH is like a cat on a hot tin roof :rofl:


----------



## ladylou86

i did a couple of times during tww so dont worry if its gonna happen its gonna happendont stress about the little things to much good luck hun got my fingers crossed for u  xx


----------



## lovie

I did in the 2ww, but now im afraid it will hurt the embryo. bring on the 2nd tri!


----------



## AnxiousAnnie

I did in the TWW as well. Glad Im not the only one afraid to bd since bff!! I know its irrational and that its fine but i can't help myself!


----------



## 3rdtimearound

My DH is dropping all kinds of hints and offering me back rubs etc :haha: We all know what a back rub leads too with men :dohh: I'll probably give in at some point but I feel quite delicate and nervous at the moment.. I'll probably feel more robust in a few weeks... or months ;) Poor boy


----------



## carlyjade86

I read that orgasm does nothing but good when ttc and when u have conceived! All the happy hormones make u relaxed and a rush of blood flow to the embryo is good!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I have the big O every time we have sex (no lie!) .... and I have two healthy boys and am pregnant - orgasms are good for you and from what midwives have said it has no link to miscarriage or anything like that.... hope thathelps?


----------



## gretavon

I really really dont think this could be true or a loooooot of women wouldnt be pregnant. Prob written by a man to make himself feel better.


----------



## RussianDoll

I've never heard of this being a problem. I have a perfectly healthy 12+5 week baby inside of me and I did!


----------



## cancerlib

Thanx all,i really appreciate. Hoping to be in this forum soon. Love u all, u are all so nice...U rock:thumbup:


----------



## cancerlib

gretavon said:


> i really really dont think this could be true or a loooooot of women wouldnt be pregnant. Prob written by a man to make himself feel better.

&#8467;&#9786;&#8467;


----------



## cancerlib

carlyjade86 said:


> I read that orgasm does nothing but good when ttc and when u have conceived! All the happy hormones make u relaxed and a rush of blood flow to the embryo is good!

*happydance*....thanx for d tip


----------



## cancerlib

CharlieKeys said:


> I have the big O every time we have sex (no lie!) .... and I have two healthy boys and am pregnant - orgasms are good for you and from what midwives have said it has no link to miscarriage or anything like that.... hope thathelps?

Oh yea,it helps, thanx. Am relieved to know that its not linked to MC


----------



## Newly Wed

i think you have nothing to worry about, I had no idea I had conceived, was on holidays and having plenty of sex, with plenty of Os each time before during and after implantation. I stopped after BFP during wk4, was afraid to do anything to baby but am almost 8wks now and we have started making love again with no cramping or spotting. it's too hard not to!!


----------



## dubjaykay

I did the big O during the TWW a couple times! I heard that it actually helps bring the egg where it needs to be in order to implant.

I have had them since I got my BFP and I'm fine! It does make me have horrible cramps though, almost unbearable actually.


----------



## Unexpected212

Sex is for reproduction, male and female orgasms only help in that process so if anything its a good thing.


----------



## gretavon

Ohhh snap good one ^^


----------



## Jadie

Its not harmful to orgasm at all, it actually aids conception as the contractions help sperm move along xx


----------



## hopeful12

We bd every single day and did during the TWW and I Have the big O every time ... And I'm preggo!


----------



## Justagirlxx

what!? I've never heard that - I orgasm everytime we have sex sometimes multiple times and I've never given a 2nd thought to BDing during the tww. I'm sure you are fine. Its good for you to orgasm, stress relief and all that.


----------

